# [NEW] [BETA] Eclectic Simplicity ADW Theme



## jpc (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey guys!

I just finished the first iteration of my very first ADW theme!

Named Eclectic Simplicity!

I have been working hard on it, and I'm proud of it. I am opening it up to a private beta (of 50 people) for free. After that - and after I fix all bugs/icons - it will be up on the Market for $.99 (I'm 17, and am doing this for all of you guys; and it's a few quarters, you can cough up a couple quarters!). So If you would like to help me out and get this awesome theme for free, email me at [email protected] with the subject line reading "Eclectic Simplicity Beta"

Now onto the theme!
Most of these are all scratch-made in Photoshop, so updates may take a little while. This is a very basic theme in many ways. I have only just started on it, so there are only 20 or so icons - of course I will continue to update it with many more icons. It is also simple, and meant to be! It, in fact, is the only theme I followed through out; there is an eclectic nature to these.

It comes with a custom made wallpaper;
Icons included so far are:

4 app drawer icons
Youtube
FM Radio
Astro
Camera (HTC)
Camcorder (HTC)
QuickPic
Contacts
GO SMS Pro
ShootMe
Dropbox
Facebook
Google+
Gmail
DISH
Twitter for Android

















So, that is my theme! Again, if you wish to participate in my beta, please email me at:

[email protected] with the subject line reading "*Eclectic Simplicity Beta*"


----------

